# Woodland scenics sub-terrain kit question



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Dumb question on this kit.

Can I use it to make a corner with a tunnel with an entry and exit? The videos I've watched have a tunnel going to nowhere, which confused me - Like this kit was just for creating mock tunnel.

I thought I would use this to build a tunnel for my brand new layout and then with that experience I can buy more supplies and build the rest of the layout.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would save your money and not buy the kit. You can get plaster cloth cheap from Amazon or eBay. Walmart craft paints are almost as good a Woodland's scenic paint.
Now is the time to watch all the YouTube videos of different ways to do scenery.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

crackymule said:


> Dumb question on this kit.
> 
> Can I use it to make a corner with a tunnel with an entry and exit? The videos I've watched have a tunnel going to nowhere, which confused me - Like this kit was just for creating mock tunnel.
> 
> I thought I would use this to build a tunnel for my brand new layout and then with that experience I can buy more supplies and build the rest of the layout.


The questions aren't dumb, but you need to provide a little detail on what you're asking about. You make us guess, and you'll just get bad advice. WHAT, exactly, are you trying to do with this kit? What scale are you modeling in (add that to your profile)? I think I remember that you were interested in a modular layout of some kind, but I'm getting old and my memory isn't as good as it was. So help us out, will ya?

WS Sub-Terrain is a system for making your scenery substructure, and as far as I know (or can find on their website). You buy individual risers, inclines, foam boards, plaster cloth, etc, and make your layout base with those.

They do sell a kit which contains some components of what I list above, and includes some additional scenery materials as well, but it is an N scale kit that contains roadbed and track pieces. It also contains a SINGLE N scale tunnel portal, which is probably why you're only seeing single ended tunnels, but other than that, yes, there appears to be enough material there to make a short tunnel -- basically, the one in the illustration. (Here: https://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/item/S929). I guess you could buy TWO kits and build them back to back, in a mirror image.

So, unless that 12"x24" scene, in N scale, is EXACTLY what you want to build, I would pass on the kit and just buy what you need separately. No matter what, the kit is going to have a lot of extra stuff that you don't need or want, so while the kit is, in fact, cheaper than buying all the items separately, you may actually save money by buying only what you need, and building what you want to build, not what they want you to build.

The other thing to remember is that the WS scenery and sub-terrain products are good, there are many other ways to do layouts and scenery that may work better for you.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Yah, you're right @CVTValley, I was looking at modular setups. 

What I did was build a 6x4 table, and I am trying to figure out what kind of layout I want. I am experimenting and looking at a lot of info. I do know I want a tunnel! So I thought I could take a corner of my table and build a 12x24 (or whatever) section with a tunnel and get some experience. Then I figure if I create some foam bases, I can build each section at a time, and then I'll be able to tear it down and transport it easily, since we will eventually buy a house.

Thanks!!! You guys are great.





CTValleyRR said:


> The questions aren't dumb, but you need to provide a little detail on what you're asking about. You make us guess, and you'll just get bad advice. WHAT, exactly, are you trying to do with this kit? What scale are you modeling in (add that to your profile)? I think I remember that you were interested in a modular layout of some kind, but I'm getting old and my memory isn't as good as it was. So help us out, will ya?
> 
> WS Sub-Terrain is a system for making your scenery substructure, and as far as I know (or can find on their website). You buy individual risers, inclines, foam boards, plaster cloth, etc, and make your layout base with those.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I agree with above mentioned way of doing things, but I feel your dead set on using modular sections , woodland scenic has those I believe they are called Mod u rail and they have straight sections as well as corner sections but are pricey, which you can do the same cheaper with foam and plaster cloth and such. And it's cheaper mistake wise.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Viperjim1 said:


> And it's cheaper mistake wise.


There ARE no mistakes! Simply opportunities for improvement.


----------

